

This product contains material that may be objectionable to children under 17. - blasdel
http://www.marco.org/143618193

======
jacquesm
It's wrongly labeled, but given the litigious nature of the market Apple has
little choice in the matter.

This is the kind of nonsense you have to deal with when writing for a platform
that is as closed as the iphone, you are literally at the mercy of the outlet.

This is what other companies feel like when they sell through for instance
wall-mart. The other party dictates all the terms and you either accept that
or you move on.

There is money to be made writing iphone applications, that's why people will
develop for it, in spite of the ridiculous labeling and restrictions.

Apple is just too scared of having its precious brand damaged by some dimwits
lawsuit about their mentally damaged 14 year old that saw a pair of breasts or
something like that.

